# Peat and..



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

I currently have a 55 gal that was not planted and I've started to plant. I want to take my gravel out and replace it with a more capable substrate. I was thinking of peat with a silica sand topping. Would thia work? I have plenty of lighting. Didn't really want to get into co2 and doaing. ( I've never done it, seems kinda scary, and I leave in a couple months for work)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hi T-Rex,

That should work well for acidic-loving plants along with a good fertilizing regimen, with co2 and high lights.. Anyhow, what plants are you thinking of growing?


----------



## t-rex (Feb 17, 2012)

So your saying I should consider a co2 setup? I wasn't really sure I have some ferns crypts hornewort and some micellaneous ones I've picked up from a local classified site. I didn't want to try and keep amything that is difficult as this is my first planted tank. All of these plants are in my axolotl tank right now and they seem to love it. I'm using a sand substrate from my local lfa, petsmart for 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Not if you're going to get softwater plants, which most of them require some good amount of co2 to grow, and are difficult to get going a bit. As for those plants you have right now, it would be no problem using it with the silica sand. So yeah, you are good to go.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Why not use soil? Generic topsoil or Miracle Grow Organic Choice potting mix will work. You can prepare the soil or not, see the mineralized topsoil threads in the library for directions.

If you stick with reasonably easy species, you don't need CO2. I think it is easier to learn the basics of planted aquaria without it. You can always add CO2 and high light later if you want it.


----------

